# What are some of the fight word/things people say when they want to fight you (slangs



## still learning

Hello, In Hawaii when we meet people, we say "Howzit",short for "How are you".   HOWZIT! 

If someone is mad at you and wants to punch you in the face, they said" "Bra? You like your face?  (meaning -I am going to punch your face)

"You going get lickings " (meaning -you are going to get a spanking) mostly children being scolded by their parents.

"Bra"?  They like beef?  (They want to fight us).  "BRA" - means brother,but does not have to be related, 

"You like one crack?"  (meaning -You want me to punch you?)

"Bra"? you no like live heh? (meaning-you want me to shorten your life?,a threat?)

What are some of the ones you hear on the streets of your town? ...Aloha or say good-bye....#^^&*%$*%$#* OUCH!!


----------



## Hand Sword

"What up"
"knuckle up"
"Guard your grill"
"bring it"
"come with it"
"step up"


----------



## swiftpete

'What the **** you looking at?'
'You want some do you, come on then you **** I'll have you now'
'yeah..yeah..YEAH?!' ( usually seen with arms straightened but lowered and chest and head pushed forward ready to get headbutted)
and one that I've personally heard, but only once;
'You want to tango? cos I'm the dancemaster'

That one was original at least.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Is that a pencil in your pocket or are you just. . .wait, never mind. Different kind of fight.


----------



## Hand Sword

Man to man, that statement would probably lead to hostilities!


----------



## Adept

swiftpete said:
			
		

> and one that I've personally heard, but only once;
> 'You want to tango? cos I'm the dancemaster'
> 
> That one was original at least.



LMAO!

Thats great. Someone actually said that? Awesome.

Not exactly a pre-fight threat, but one guy that got kicked out of the club the other night called 'Parley'. As in, hoist the jolly roger, keelhaul the landlubbers, eyepatch and parrot, parley.

He insisted we take him to the captain.


----------



## Hand Sword

Obviously well plasted! Kicked out for good reason! But, those kind of people make bouncing kind of fun, leading to a good laugh!


----------



## Drac

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Is that a pencil in your pocket or are you just. . .wait, never mind. Different kind of fight.


 
Too Funny...



			
				Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Man to man that statement would probably lead to hostilities


 
Too True...


----------



## Odin

I live in London which has a very mixed cultural society so i hear all sorts let me.....

streetthug

''wha?!?you want beef??''
'' who the **** wants what!!?
''some one want so cop-a-beat-down''

cockney

''listen hear sunshine you keep mugging me off and im going to have to give you a good hiding''

''you keep flapping them lips son  and im going to have to send you home to your mum''


ahh theres to many I'll have a thing and post back in a minute.


----------



## Odin

I live in London which has a very mixed cultural society so i hear all sorts let me.....

streetthug

''wha?!?you want beef??''
'' who the **** wants what!!?
''some one want so cop-a-beat-down''

cockney

''listen hear sunshine you keep mugging me off and im going to have to give you a good hiding''

''you keep flapping them lips son and im going to have to send you home to your mum''


ahh theres to many I'll have a thing and post back in a minute.


----------



## hemi

Well its been a while but some I have used, had used, or heard were.

You wanna scrap.
You want some of this.
Ill give you all you want and then some.
Did you bring your lunch.
Better pack a lunch.
(A LONG time ago) I was asked if I wanted to get some Bs  LOL 
The guy was twisting his fists and buzzing

Ill take you out.


----------



## kickcatcher

When in confrontational situations, I've found that speaking in their terms tends to help - not as in threatening them back, but using a similar language. Using corse language also helps to make you _seem_ tougher, however rediculous that is on the objective level.


----------



## still learning

Hello, I use this once " You want to escalated this? ....His Mom stop him from rushing me.     

Yea...dumb thing to say....Aloha


----------



## stickarts

In my experience, the ones that really wanted to fight didn't say anything, they just came at you! :0)


----------



## Whitebelt

I (still being in school) have heard loads, but most of them are too rude.
So here goes.

I ****** kill you now bre!  (bre ((i think)) is welsh chav language for brother)
You gonna drop like a sack of ****!
I'll give you till 10 to run away....10!


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Seeing some of these reminds me of how un-hip I am anymore.


----------



## swiftpete

Odin said:
			
		

> I live in London which has a very mixed cultural society so i hear all sorts let me.....
> 
> streetthug
> 
> ''wha?!?you want beef??''
> '' who the **** wants what!!?
> ''some one want so cop-a-beat-down''
> 
> cockney
> 
> ''listen hear sunshine you keep mugging me off and im going to have to give you a good hiding''
> 
> ''you keep flapping them lips son and im going to have to send you home to your mum''
> 
> 
> ahh theres to many I'll have a thing and post back in a minute.


 

Send you home to your mum is the funniest one I've heard!


----------



## Cruentus

I have seen more fights start with "Talkin' **** (sh-word)!" Most of the times the guy about to get decked wasn't even saying anything. I always thought that was weird. The people you really have to worry about though are those who don't say anything at all...

Paul


----------



## Indagator

bit like dogs really. the one's that don't bark, but just watch ya waiting til they can get off the leash...


----------



## Cyriacus

Ive seen one person use such a thing to say.

"Hey."

Thats all Ive ever heard.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

In my time in the Marine Corps (circa 1970's - 1980's), the terms I recall were:
_
"If you feel froggy, jump."_

_"Nothing between us but air and opportunity."_

_"Payback is a Medi-Vac."_

_"Show me your teeth and I'll tell you how many you take home in your pocket."_

_"There's gonna be three hits.  I hit you, you hit the deck, and the ambulance hits 100 MPH taking you to the hospital."_

_"We're both gonna have to go to the hospital to get my foot out of your ***."_

_"The best part of you ran down your mother's legs."_ (pretty much guaranteed to start the fight)

_"You're mom's gonna cry when she sees what I'm about to do to you."_

_"I'll hit you so hard and so fast, you'll be yelling, "Y'all stop!"''_

Commonly heard on the streets these days:

_"What the f* are you looking at?"_

_"You want some of this?"_
_
"Come get some."_
_
"You're about to be spittin' Chiclets."_

My father used to say: _"You better bring your lunch, boy.  You're gonna be at this all day."_  And, _"You're gonna have to part your hair to take a piss."_  I never quite understood that last one, but when he said it, there was going to be a fight.


----------



## oftheherd1

Bill Mattocks said:


> ...
> 
> _"You're gonna have to part your hair to take a piss."_ I never quite understood that last one, but when he said it, there was going to be a fight.



If I recall correctly, in the Airborne many years ago it went somethingk like, "I'm going to kick your a$$ so high up your shoulders that you'll have to part your hair to take a crap."  I guess the one you mentioned was a variation of the same theme.  

We also had one about "The only thing stopping you is air and common sense (or fear)."

You might ask if someone wanted a knuckle sandwich, but that was more jest than threat.

Actually, we did little fighting amonst ourselves.  It was frowned on, discipline was king, and we had NCOs living in the barracks that would intervene and report.  We also had a saying, "You better keep what you got 'fore you lose what you had."

Outsiders, well that could be a different story if you thought you wouldn't get caught.


----------



## David43515

Bill and I seem to be from the same part of the country `cause his sound the most familiar so far.

"You feelin` froggy?" I never understood that one, but knew it meant "you wanna fight?"

"You wanna dance?"

"You want somma this?/ You don`t want none of this."

"I`m a drop you like a bad transmission"
"Step up"
"Think you can take me?"
"You wanna shot (at the title)"
"Keep this up an somebody gonna die/ bleed"

My rude Japanese needs work. I`m a big guy so people are very polite, and so am I. But any phrase that ends in "Yarou" isn`t good.


----------



## David43515

One of the one`s I`ve seen get some people`s attetion was 

"I`ll go home with your p***er in my pocket."


----------



## jedtx88

"I'm gonna get all over you like ugly on an ape!"

"stand and deliver lest ye be a coward!"


----------



## Cyriacus

jedtx88 said:


> "stand and deliver lest ye be a coward!"



I presume they then begun Fencing to the Form of Sabre, like true Gentry?


----------



## jedtx88

Nay, they merely flailed their hands around in a slapping manner.  Why get blood on their Renn fair costumes?


----------



## Cyriacus

jedtx88 said:


> Nay, they merely flailed their hands around in a slapping manner.  Why get blood on their Renn fair costumes?


What a Shame. Fencing could have been such fun, with lines like that


----------



## WC_lun

My best friend is from Hawaii.  Been a while since I've heard the speak.  Brought back memories, though the funniest I remember was "Killa weefa!"  

Most guys that threaten and talk BS don't really want to fight.  They wanna puff up and look tough.  I've heard a lot of the ones you guys have already listed, but I can't say I've paid attention enough to remember anything original from my own experience.


----------



## OKenpo942

hemi said:


> (A LONG time ago) I was asked if I wanted to get some Bs LOL
> The guy was twisting his fists and buzzing



That is hilarious!!! I actually did laugh out loud (lol). I can't get that idiot's picture out of my mind and I wasn't even there. Too funny!


James


----------



## David43515

(After getting flipped off)  I`m gonna bite that finger off and break your girlfriend`s heart.

I`m gonna eat your liver on a stick.

I`m gonna break your nose. You bleed, and I`ll kill ya` momma.


----------

